
Are You Nitric Oxide Deficient? - Melchizedek
https://www.clinicaleducation.org/news/are-you-nitric-oxide-deficient-part-1-of-2/
======
labawi
> NO really is one of the most important molecules produced in the human body

This made me question how much they are embellishing or even making stuff up.

> NO has a half-life of about one millisecond,[4]

The cited study claims anything from "5s or less (Archer1993, Bates 1992,
Nathan 1992)" to "half-life has been reported to be 500 s (Winket al 1993)"
depending on circumstances. Highest reported NO concentration rate-of-change
in the study was when binding with added heamoglobin and even then was on the
order of seconds.

> We see ads for things like nitrite-free bacon or organically cured
> sausages—but this is deceptive marketing because we need nitrites to
> preserve meat, and there are no replacements for nitrites.

In our village, we have produces bacon and sausages for generations and never
added anything resembling nitrites. Add enough of plain salt, air dry at
reasonably cold temperatures and nothing spoils.

[4] Hakim TS, et al. Half-life of nitric oxide in aqueous solutions with and
without haemoglobin. Physiol Meas. 1996 Nov;17(4):267-77.

